# ICD-9-CM coding guidelines for CSP/EGD coding



## jdfuller (Jul 8, 2010)

I am trying to find current ICD-9-CM Coding Guidelines for coding colonoscopies and EGDs.  Specifically screening vs diagnostic and code sequencing.  I code for a DOD facility.
Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 8, 2010)

The guidelines specify that when the purpose of the visit is screening then screening is the first listed code regardless of the findings.  The findings would be listed secondary.  If the test is performed due to a patients presenting signs and symptoms or because the patient has a known related dx then it is diagnostic.


----------

